# motion of the ocean



## coba (Mar 23, 2010)

i was reading the motion of the ocean comic and its just fantastic. i recommand this comic for anyone bisexual or gay i loved the whole thing.

*caution peoplez* this comic contains nudity/sex scenes so don't read it if you have any ppl around like your parents or if you just don't like it ;3
this is the link  http://ychan.ca/g/anyone+know+who+might+of+drawn+this?/71672


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

Nawww 
... that was similar to a dream of mine,   gg comic.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Everytime the OP posts I hate him more and more...


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 24, 2010)

More reasons why furries shouldn't make comics.

:[


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> More reasons why furries shouldn't make comics.
> 
> :[



DURR ANYONE KNOW WHO MIGHT HAVE DRAWN THIS

I dunno, FLUKE? Like it says under the title?

I kinda liked that comic, but wtf is OP doing posting it here with a one-line critique that NO ONE will care about?


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

MORE


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> DURR ANYONE KNOW WHO MIGHT HAVE DRAWN THIS
> 
> I dunno, FLUKE? Like it says under the title?
> 
> I kinda liked that comic, but wtf is OP doing posting it here with a one-line critique that NO ONE will care about?



NO.
It was just terrible.

"OMG I'M TOTALLY GAY 8D!"
"RLY?! SO I AM! PLUS I'M AN AWESOME DJJJJ >:BBBB!!!"

And trust me on this, that guy will never call him. 
I work in a national park.
We get international students all the time. Guys fuck them, "homg i luv uuu". They go home. Next batch comes, repeat cycle.
Then that's it.


----------

